

The Best Way To Keep Prisoners From Using Cell Phones - edw519
http://www.slate.com/blogs/blogs/humannature/archive/2009/07/16/cell-blocks.aspx

======
reduxredacted
Interesting. I'm very much against the use of jamming and tend to agree with
the CTIA stance on the matter. There are benefits to allowing the staff of
prisons to carry cell phones and those benefits would be gone.

In addition, there's always the possibility that the deployment of jamming
equipment results in nearby areas suffering degraded signals. It's not like
putting up a concrete wall.

Detection alone wouldn't be sufficient, and an authenticated system seems like
it would be very tricky to sort out since the prison is going to be sharing
cell towers with non-prison areas.

In all three cases, I don't think it will eliminate the problem, but like most
security issues, it's best to throw everything you can at it so if one
component fails there's three backing you up.

~~~
frossie
I'm kinda disappointed, I thought by the title it would be some Faraday cage
solution. After all these people are already contained.

~~~
JimmyL
Not when they're outside in the exercise yard.

